# Middle TN Pigeon & Dove Club



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you raise any of the 250+ breeds of domestic pigeon for show, performance, utility, or plain enjoyment?

Are you looking for a local, all breeds pigeon club that:
1. Promotes fellowship with other pigeon fanciers?
2. Stimulates the hobby with youth involvement?
3. Offers a fun, friendly, politic free environment to enjoy our pigeons?
4. Sponsors an annual All Breeds NPA-accredited show?
5. Communicates news and events to all members in a mix of avenues?
6. Educates other members, old and young, in all things pigeon?
7. Fosters community outreach to promote the hobby to non-pigeon people?
8. Values individual feedback?

To answer the call of a local, all breeds pigeon club in the Nashville and Middle Tennessee area with a non-nonsense, no politic opportunity to enjoy our birds and camaraderie with one another, I’m looking for pigeon fanciers to join us. 

We are a local all breeds organization that focuses on friendship with like-minded pigeon fanciers and outreach to the community in order to draw in youth to this fabulous hobby. I believe that we fanciers need a local club that offers us an opportunity to hobnob with one another and provide for friendly meets and shows

For more information or to offer your thoughts before then, please PM me.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

We're growing. Got a new member yesterday!


----------

